# How old before gender is visible?



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 3 10 week old chicks. 2 Ameraucanas and 1 bantam Cochin. I have no idea what gender they are. Any guesses. Will attempt to post pic now lol


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

geminicowgirl said:


> I have 3 10 week old chicks. 2 Ameraucanas and 1 bantam Cochin. I have no idea what gender they are. Any guesses. Will attempt to post pic now lol


The bantam Cochins were pretty easy to spot. The cockerels' combs are bigger And brighter red. We had ordered 4 straight runs in April as day old chicks. By the time they were 4 weeks old I pretty much guessed 3 were cockerels. Then when they were 8 weeks old one of the 3 started crowing.


----------



## geminicowgirl (Sep 20, 2012)

Obviously I didn't manage to get any pics up. But i couldn't possibly be so lucky that they are all 3 girls..!?!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

geminicowgirl said:


> Obviously I didn't manage to get any pics up. But i couldn't possibly be so lucky that they are all 3 girls..!?!


You never know


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Pics? 

Might be able to help. I raise both.


----------

